# Yes Please



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Especially in that colour. So lush...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I would, nice and loud letting everyone notice you  just the way it should be done!

Gorgeous! Tongue hanging out 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There's a certain amount of 350z in the shape, too


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah hints of one.

Like the 350Z quite a lot. The engine sounds good and has power to match, rear wheel drive, very capable and the looks are very nice, looks meaty (for the males), and with an aftermarket exhaust system im sure it sounds fantastic.

Shame its got a Nissan badge though :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Yeah hints of one.
> 
> Like the 350Z quite a lot. The engine sounds good and has power to match, rear wheel drive, very capable and the looks are very nice, looks meaty (for the males), and with an aftermarket exhaust system im sure it sounds fantastic.
> 
> Shame its got a Nissan badge though :lol:


Mine somehow lost all the exterior Nissan badges... (all 6 of them!)

Must have fallen off... :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah hints of one.
> ...


Kids hey :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> There's a certain amount of 350z in the shape, too


Get your eyes tested, the 350's a pig, albeit with a good engine.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That's the first nasty shot of the car I've seen.

Really don't like that colour.

Still, if someone were to give me one (for soe bizarre reason) I'd still drive it.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

This car is nice though apart from the wheels which look a little crappy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> There's a certain amount of 350z in the shape, too


I am agree. I can see some TT in there and we know the 350Z and TT share some styling cues. 

Kate wants one of these. Ever since she saw the early pics shes wanted one....in dark RED of course! :roll:

So I want one and she wants one and ...... oh yeah Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ and [smiley=baby.gif]

I guess I could get a test drive though!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Earth calling JampoTT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Earth calling JampoTT


Yes?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

LOVELY!....
Just had a word with the AM dealer in Atlanta and the US will not get their cars until late 2005/early 2006... and the price is going to be just a bit over the Porche 997S.... So around $100k... yum yum! Me want...but me cannot wait... then again should I wait?...hmmmm
:roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Mr Fleming would turn in his grave!

(shifts around uncomfortably)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Mr Fleming would turn in his grave!
> 
> (shifts around uncomfortably)


I don't see why the creator of James Bond should have anything to do with it?

I wonder if I'll end up being the 2nd person on the forum to own a new Aston (after Abi's husband, of course...)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Degrades the marque IMO, just love that spoiler.....oh and the colour


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Degrades the marque IMO, just love that spoiler.....oh and the colour


Hehehehe. Spoiler? I think they've left the tailgate ajar... :lol:

Actually I think it adds a lot to the marque. A model for some people to aspire to, and one priced to keep the upper echelons of the range "honest"... Lets face it, the Vanquish will go unsold at twice the price unless its significantly better in some respect...

Whilst not exactly "affordable", it offers excellent competition for Porsche's 911.

If I could be sure it wouldn't depreciate like most other Â£70+k cars, I'd count my pennies out tomorrow... 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Hehehehe. Spoiler? I think they've left the tailgate ajar... :lol:


You might be right , looks like a spoiler to me from this angle



jampott said:


> Actually I think it adds a lot to the marque. A model for some people to aspire to


 :roll: :roll:

P-Diddy (or whatever he calls himself) maybe.

each to thier own tho'


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Wonderful car, but terrible in yellow

Gimme one in gunmetal grey metallic with tan (as per the original concept) or red leather interior.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

They are to be around the Â£70k mark aren't they?

That blows away all competition IMO just for looks, nothing comes near


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> They are to be around the Â£70k mark aren't they?
> 
> That blows away all competition IMO just for looks, nothing comes near


Correction
Â£103,000


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > They are to be around the Â£70k mark aren't they?
> ...


Really?? I'm sure JC said 70k on TG still good money IMO for an AM :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> If I could be sure it wouldn't depreciate like most other Â£70+k cars, I'd count my pennies out tomorrow... 8)


What would be an acceptable amount per year ?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > stgeorgex997 said:
> ...


Hi, confirmation of price:

http://www.channel4.com/4car/road-tests/A/astonmartin/db904-/db904-.html

http://www.carpages.co.uk/guide/aston-martin/aston-martin-db9-guide.asp?switched=on&echo=955387029

Sweet dreams :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Hi, confirmation of price:
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/4car/road-tests/A/astonmartin/db904-/db904-.html
> 
> ...


Your links refer to the DB9 ... the model we're on about is the Vantage V8 (DB8).


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

...and I'm sure the Vantage will be around the Â£70k mark :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> ...and I'm sure the Vantage will be around the Â£70k mark :wink:


My mistake, the DB8 will be priced at Â£70, nice and cheap hey :lol:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and I'm sure the Vantage will be around the Â£70k mark :wink:
> ...


Very cheap 

Where do I pay - he he :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think that colour does it any favours. I would have one in black or silver if I had the money and depending on how it drives.

Apparently you can opt for the Linn hi-fi system with Dolby surround and xenons are also optional. If I was paying Â£70 - Â£75,000 for a car I would expect it to have xenons as standard. Have I been spoilt by my TT?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> Especially in that colour. So lush...


Will you will be wanting to deface it with four rings? :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm looking forward to them actually driving this car. Until now all I read is how it's going to give the 911 a good run for its money, is faster round a track than the 911 etc etc without anyone actually having driven it.

I hope it's a great car and I definitely want one, I just associate Astons with blokes in their 40s and 50s rather than 30s...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> I'm looking forward to them actually driving this car. Until now all I read is how it's going to give the 911 a good run for its money, is faster round a track than the 911 etc etc without anyone actually having driven it.
> 
> I hope it's a great car and I definitely want one, I just associate Astons with blokes in their 40s and 50s rather than 30s...


Yeah, and by the time I've saved up that association will be nearly right 

As a kiddie, I always wanted a Porsche. But if there is a competitive Aston Martin, I'd take that instead...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jampott said:


> I wonder if I'll end up being the 2nd person on the forum to own a new Aston (after Abi's husband, of course...)


No, thought Abi's husband had an Austin Tim, not an Aston


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Its a hatchback :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Now tell me the yellow one looks better


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Whilst starting the car this morning in the garage i got chatting to a guy who owns a Porsche 911 C2 conv. He has apparantly ordered a soft top version of the AMV8 which will be available 9 months from the Coupes launch? Sounded like complete shite to me, but has anybody heard whispers or seen mock ups of this? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Now tell me the yellow one looks better


IMO one of the most gorgeous cars EVER made! Shame that you have to ruin the front with a No plate!

'Top Gear' this month is an AMV8 special! Interesting article and worth a lunchtime read in WHSmiths!


----------

